

Stick or Twist: The programming language dilemma - Major_Grooves
http://wannabevc.wordpress.com/2013/09/27/stick-or-twist-the-programming-language-dilemma/

======
lmm
I can take or leave Java per se, but it will be a cold day in hell before I
touch a Tapestry project again.

~~~
Major_Grooves
Interesting. Can you share why?

~~~
lmm
Tapestry isn't standard Java, it does its own class postprocessing. As a
result a lot of the advantages of Java go away (e.g. standard Java tools like
debuggers and profilers don't work reliably), and code becomes virtually
impossible to reason about.

Furthermore the design of components is backwards, making it impossible to
properly encapsulate reusable components. I forget exactly how it worked, but
I remember that you had to pass parameters down from parents to children, and
because of the way variables were passed data ended up alternating through
html-like files and java code, making it very hard to see where a given
variable had come from.

After a month or so of that we switched to Wicket, which remains the best web
framework, and quite possibly the best object-oriented library, I've ever
used.

